

Ruby jobs in New Zealand for foreigners - thifm

Hello, I&#x27;d like to travel abroad and I&#x27;d like if somebody here knows about the current ruby job scene for foreigners in new zealand and how hard is it to get the work permit there.<p>Thanks!
======
Peroni
The NZ governments info page on visas is genuinely useful -
[http://www.immigration.govt.nz/migrant/stream/work/](http://www.immigration.govt.nz/migrant/stream/work/)

Also, given it's just past 3AM in NZ, the likelihood of a Kiwi answering your
question is quite slim!

------
klh
The 2 main job boards here are [http://seek.co.nz](http://seek.co.nz) and
[http://trademe.co.nz/jobs](http://trademe.co.nz/jobs).

------
ankitml
me too. thanks :D

